# DC Metro Police? Anyone familiar?



## mdirosa

So I've been actively sending out applications to RI, CT, NH, MA, In my search outside of the NE area, I came across DC Metropolitan Police. It seems like a good entry level department, as it stated that they do not 'require' any prior experience to be hired. Salary starts $48k and $53 after 18 months. Anyone got any input/feedback on this ?


----------



## niteowl1970

It's a totally boring department to work for. It's illegal to purchase or carry a firearm in the city limits so nothing exciting ever happens.


----------



## Guest

This was a recent question on realpolice.

Replies:


> Be prepared to be poor. If you want the DC metro area, I'd consider looking at some of the northern Virginia departments, Fairfax County, Alexandria, Arlington, Prince William County. Xiphos worked for Fairfax County, I believe, years ago.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of DC Metro, Capitol police, and US Parks Police living in West Virginia and having a commute of 2-3 hours because the cost of living sucks so much.
> 
> I worked near Richmond. While i couldn't in good conscience recommend my former agency anymore, the people I worked with who are still there mostly hate it, there are some good departments around there. The city of Richmond will offer tons of action, and Henrico County PD and Hanover SO are good reputable agencies.
> 
> One of the reasons I left is that the cost of housing was getting too high for my paycheck, but all of the departments I mentioned pay more than mine did, and I have been looking at housing prices in the Richmond area after the real estate bubble burst, and the prices are much better now.





> Considering this area eh? I'll tell ya what, its...interesting.
> 
> Cost of living aint so bad. I live by myself in a small apartment in Alexandria. Commute to work is 10 minutes. Other guys live an hour or so out in Virginia. Hardly anyone lives in DC itself. Mainly because its crime-ridden. Same goes for Prince Georges County. But if you don't mind looking over your shoulder at the gas pumps, then by all means, live in the hood. Haha.
> 
> The county police departments around the city are by far the most professional. Anne Arundel, Prince Georges, Montgomery, Fairfax, Arlington, Alexandria PD, Prince William, Etc. HOWEVER, they are pretty hard to get on to and don't hire as often as US Park, Metro Transit or the Metropolitan Police.
> 
> DC police aint so bad my friend. The department has the same innercity politics Philadelphia has. Cops are guilty until proven innocent etc. Racial politics is huge down here.
> 
> Yet, I've got 4 years on here and am working narcotics. I've been detailed to robbery tac for the last 6 months. Lots of high speed assignments after you grind your *** in a patrol car for 3 years. I'm going to try out for the SWAT team in a few months as well. We just promoted detectives and sergeants, so in a few years the tests will come back around and you will be eligible.
> 
> We no longer have a lateral program. The academy is anywhere from 8 to 10 months of monotonous college bull****. Once you get on the street you have to dodge uppity scared sergeants and lieutenants. However I guess thats everywhere. If you work Southeast DC in the hood like me, you will gain a buttload of experience and get some crazy overtime at court. I made 30k on top of my base salary last year.
> We dont have roadwork like NJ used to. And the police attitude down here is different. Unlike NY NJ where we got away with everything, a badge got you into a club for free, a free meal, out of a speeding ticket, etc, down here you have to tread a bit more carefully.


----------



## mdirosa




----------



## Guest

I honestly don't know what's worse: DC Crime Rate or the fact that he uses IE and took a picture of the screen which was then uploaded. Grandpa, is that you?


----------



## mdirosa

Lmfao


----------



## Guest

D.C. has a near-total ban on private firearms ownership, therefore it is a crime-free utopia.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> D.C. has a near-total ban on private firearms ownership, therefore it is a crime-free utopia.


I know.. I went there last summer and I was walking around near the White House at 3AM by myself and everyone around me was dancing and singing "Age Of Aquarius."


----------



## mdirosa

GMass said:


> This was a recent question on realpolice.
> 
> Replies:


Is DC Metro training through FLETA like US Capitol Police? Do you think there is a good amount of overtime and detail work to be had out of the academy, to compensate for the starting pay?


----------



## Guest

mdirosa said:


> Is DC Metro training through FLETA like US Capitol Police? Do you think there is a good amount of overtime and detail work to be had out of the academy, to compensate for the starting pay?


I have no idea. I was copying other members' posts for you to read. They are not federal cops, therefore doubt they're FLETA/FLETC trained. It seems like it's a college atmosphere, not paramilitary academy.


----------



## BxDetSgt

You seem to be on the right track for finding a job. DC is a great place to learn how to be a cop. You should also try NYPD and Baltimore. Both have a lot of transplants from Boston who have made the trip.


----------



## Irishpride

mdirosa said:


> Is DC Metro training through FLETA like US Capitol Police? Do you think there is a good amount of overtime and detail work to be had out of the academy, to compensate for the starting pay?


For those types of questions you'd probably be better off asking those questions on a forum that actually has officers who work there on them.


----------



## PG1911

I'd look at Montgomery County PD. Excellent department. Big department (about 1,150 last time I checked), very professional, well equipped, and a very good academy I'm told. They are selective, however, and unless you are rated as "well qualified", by the oral board, you won't be moving on. Even if you do move on and pass all the testing, you're not guaranteed selection. The nice thing is if you make it that far and they don't select you, their recruitment office will call and personally thank you and encourage you to reapply for the next cycle (as opposed to most places giving you the simple "Thanks but no thanks" letter, and yes, this based on personal experience). The other nice thing is that they do have out-of-area testing and will do their best to consolidate most steps of the process.

One thing to note, according to many of the MCPD officers I talked to, Montgomery County is, like southern New England, a hyper-liberal area and the county does treat cops like shit. The department itself though, is good.


----------



## mdirosa

Thanks for the feedback..I'll look into all the above


----------



## Herrdoktor

mdirosa said:


> Thanks for the feedback..I'll look into all the above


There are plenty of departments in and around DC that are almost always hiring. The biggest obstacle is whether or not you want this career enough that you are willing to leave NE.


----------



## csauce777

PG1911 said:


> I'd look at Montgomery County PD. Excellent department. Big department (about 1,150 last time I checked), very professional, well equipped, and a very good academy I'm told. They are selective, however, and unless you are rated as "well qualified", by the oral board, you won't be moving on. Even if you do move on and pass all the testing, you're not guaranteed selection. The nice thing is if you make it that far and they don't select you, their recruitment office will call and personally thank you and encourage you to reapply for the next cycle (as opposed to most places giving you the simple "Thanks but no thanks" letter, and yes, this based on personal experience). The other nice thing is that they do have out-of-area testing and will do their best to consolidate most steps of the process.
> 
> One thing to note, according to many of the MCPD officers I talked to, Montgomery County is, like southern New England, a hyper-liberal area and the county does treat cops like shit. The department itself though, is good.


If you need more info about MCPD specifically, send me a PM, my best friend is on that job.


----------

